# WTT surf rods and/or reels for trolling motor



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

I have lots of surf rods, blanks and reels. Looking to trade for a trolling motor. Would like to do something local so that everyone can see what they are getting. I am in Richmond VA but don't mind traveling a little and I am often in Manteo NC. I will get a list of stuff that i have to offer tonight but if you have a trolling motor and are looking for something in particular please PM me. I am also in the market for a 9.9 outboard if anyone has one of those. Thanks.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Theres a nice 2009. 9.9Hp merc four stroke in the Hampton rds section with 25hrs . Think he was asking 800-900which is cheap. I have the same one on my skiff j14 just a 2015-model. Pushes it to avg 18-20with me and gear .


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info saltwaterassasin

Some things that I have:

Spinning:
Daiwa SS tournament - I forget the size but it is a medium size reel
Penn 6500 SSM
Taurus TP 3000s and 5000s they both come with the next size spool
Penn Slammer 560
Century 2-5 oz. Can't remember the exact make. It is a custom rod.
CTS 2-4 oz has some cut from the tip. I think it is in the 11.5 foot range, custom
Lamiglass xsra 1203-2 factory
Legend 3/4-4 11 foot custom but built to factory specs
carolina cast pro 1-4 10 foot. custom

Casting:
Penn 535 and 555 
Avet MC SX
Abu 9000C
Abu 7500
AFAW Estuary
AFAW 6 and bait, has some cut from butt
Centruy tip torando (possibly the lite I can check) with some cut from tip
St Criox premier 1-4

Blanks:
Century black bird, the very tip maybe a 1/2 inch is broke off
CTS 8-12
CTS 1-3
AFAW Rock

I have some other stuff and some stuff in Manteo that I will post once I can get there or dig it out. Some stuff is almost new, some is very used. I can give details on anything and also anyone interested is more than welcome to see anything in person.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

d-caster,if it is the right model century at the right price I would be interested in buying or trading for it(but no motor)


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Saltwaterassin where did you see the 9.9 I am trying to locate one. Thanks


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

I also have a new 60lb boga grip


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Craigslist in the Hampton road section under boats . Keyword was mercury


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What size trolling motor you looking for? Iv got a small tiller minkota


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking for something in the 50 lb thrust range but anything over 40 might work. Transom mount.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have a minkota endura 50lb thrust just sitting in my shed. Got lots of fishing stuff but I will think about it anyway as I am not using the motor.


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenmefish said:


> I have a minkota endura 50lb thrust just sitting in my shed. Got lots of fishing stuff but I will think about it anyway as I am not using the motor.


Sounds good. Let me know if there is anything specific that you are interested in.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

which cts 1-3 blank is it?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

dominioncaster said:


> Sounds good. Let me know if there is anything specific that you are interested in.


Do you have any smaller reels spinning or casting?


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> which cts 1-3 blank is it?


I am pretty sure it is an S8 but I can double check tonight.



Kenmefish said:


> Do you have any smaller reels spinning or casting?


I will need to dig around and check but most of my stuff was centered around drum and striper fishing. I might have a 5500 mag elite or two.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

darn......already have an s8


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

whats the price on the CTS 8-12 blank? which model?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I am coming to Richmond sometime in the next two weeks. If you are still looking then, I will bring the motor and see what you got. Mag elite would work for me. I will let you know when I am coming in the next few days.


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

Are you interested in selling any of your gear to buy a motor or only looking to trade


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

What model cts 8-12?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what are you asking for Taurus tp5000s .....shipped to nj?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I'll take the CPS 10' 1-4oz.


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

how much for the s8 8-12 blank...I would be interested in buying it.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Withdrawn due to no time to pick it up, if somebody else wants the CPS have at it.


----------

